
She just doesn't get me - culo
http://blog.mashape.com/she-just-doesnt-get-me-61840
======
andreasvc
General artificial intelligence does not exist yet and is most likely not
coming anytime soon. Perhaps it's the speech interface which raises people's
expectations in this regard.

~~~
dllthomas
Well, no, but you can always be better in what you factor into your task
specific AI.

~~~
andreasvc
I think the task of a personal assistant is too general for that, that's why I
talk about general AI. The article complains that it just doesn't "get it" and
that's not something "task specific".

~~~
dllthomas
"Getting it" is task specific for any particular task. It's simply a matter of
increasing coverage, which in any particular case is likely to be tractable.
There may very well always be more to cover (if there isn't, maybe we've built
an AGI).

------
gleenn
And here I thought this was going to be about how programmers can't get
dates...

------
jeffehobbs
When is Scoble not having dinner? Dude has dinner for breakfast.

